# 1st annual Hooters Fishing Tourament Pics



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

With Hooters being one of our sponsors Capt Anthony Busceme and myself were asked to participate in the tournament by bringing out the hooters girls and a couple friends of Hooters. Well after the first run of the morning i dropped of the friends and me and the hooters girls went fishing! Talk about a blast Julie and Deserea kept me working tieing on hooks and casting for them as they caught trout, tripletail, sharks and reds! Heres a few pictures for your viewing pleasure!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

The fishing Gods have been good to you.


----------



## Armada_4x4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow Gethooked...sucks to be you....lol


----------



## mullet head (Sep 29, 2005)

What..........I'm sorry did you say something???


----------



## amazon (Dec 12, 2006)

Best post on this board in a lOOOOOOOOOOOng time...........


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

I think we are all hating you right about now

Kudos on a productive trip.


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

I CAN'T SEE THE PICTURES [email protected]!!

Thanks a lot...IT.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Still amazes me what Dow Corning has done for the female gender.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Gethookedadventures said:


> Well after the first run of the morning i dropped of the friends and me and the hooters girls went fishing!


Well played, Sir! :dance:


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

You gotta love those strategically placed tatoos!


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

Sir,
I'd say you play Chess while everybody else is playing checkers. I'm jealous..lol


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

I have had dreams that weren't that good, you are a lucky SOB!

It was nice of those girls to be safety conscious and bring thier own PFD's!

I know you took more than three pictures, c'mon . . .


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

oh i have plenty of pics but those are the only ones i can put on the good ole 2cool and not get in trouble.



MilosMaster said:


> I have had dreams that weren't that good, you are a lucky SOB!
> 
> It was nice of those girls to be safety conscious and bring thier own PFD's!
> 
> I know you took more than three pictures, c'mon . . .


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

looks like the guy in the background on the very first picture is really enjoying himself.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Gethookedadventures said:


> oh i have plenty of pics but those are the only ones i can put on the good ole 2cool and not get in trouble.


Should I PM you with my e-mail address?


----------



## Chris Keith (Dec 21, 2006)

*Next Year....*

I was in Beaumont for business that Friday and happen to hit Hooters for a beer during the captains meeting - Needless to say Team Barron will be there next year!!!


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

yea he was there because his job made him be there



llred said:


> looks like the guy in the background on the very first picture is really enjoying himself.


----------



## MMMMGOOD (Aug 16, 2005)

Wher did you find triple tail i have been looking all summer.


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

I thought the 1st hooters tournament was in '02 at Allens Landing in Matagorda.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*I know that's right!*

Oh yeh!


Svajda said:


> You gotta love those strategically placed tatoos!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

less posts about RC pilots and the farmers that love them, and more posts about HOOTERS GIRLS ON FISHING BOATS.... 

HARUMPH! HARUMPH!!!!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

So where are the owl pictures. You said it was a Hooters tournament. What a let down.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

squidmotion said:


> less posts about RC pilots and the farmers that love them, and more posts about HOOTERS GIRLS ON FISHING BOATS....
> 
> HARUMPH! HARUMPH!!!!


AGREED 100%. I'm talking priorities here fellas....


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

i guess that's a new meaning to "jug line'n" You most have poked yourself a time or two trying to bait the hook. I think i also would have foundsome good chop to run in.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

lol well let me tell yall the best part about being the young buck guide sponsored by HOOTERS both of the girls i fished will not quit txtn or calling me they both want to hangout whenever they can!!!!! im at a loss trying to decided between the two!!!!!


----------



## surfgrinder (May 18, 2008)

enjoy it now! One day you'll get married and get tired of their s**t no matter how good looking they are. Lots of good lookers in Beaumont! Must be in the water


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Grandma Cracker won`t catch me this time . Now I can feast my beady little eyes
on THE pictures !!!!!1


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Lord, I know I ain`t been the best person but whatever You do, don`t strike me blind now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

Gethookedadventures said:


> lol well let me tell yall the best part about being the young buck guide sponsored by HOOTERS both of the girls i fished will not quit txtn or calling me they both want to hangout whenever they can!!!!! im at a loss trying to decided between the two!!!!!


'this one or that one?'

'YES'


----------



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

wish i had the tough decisions that you do...........pm if ya ever need a deckhand


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Ummm....don't know about you but at your age, hang out with both of them it'll work itself out lol. reminds me of a couple years ago when I took the girls from Cowgirls Unlimited fishing.........to be young and single again!!!


----------



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

I want to me you when I grow up!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

bump, please


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I have never seen hooters fishing, but I have seen two guy walking a breast...Vic


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

you caught them alright


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well regarding making a decision between the two. heck when I was you age there would be no decision, it would be both of them.... The older i get the better I was..

Charlie


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida (Jun 11, 2006)

Gethookedadventures said:


> lol well let me tell yall the best part about being the young buck guide sponsored by HOOTERS both of the girls i fished will not quit txtn or calling me they both want to hangout whenever they can!!!!! im at a loss trying to decided between the two!!!!!


LMAO!!! poor guy!!! Enjoy it! Im 25 and recently married, but happier then ever now! No more chasing and playing!!!

But to shed my opinion on the pickle you have yourself in..... I'd have to give the brunett (from your other thread of posted pics) The lead!!!!


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Double down brother, double down!!! You miss 100% of the shots you don't take.



Gethookedadventures said:


> lol well let me tell yall the best part about being the young buck guide sponsored by HOOTERS both of the girls i fished will not quit txtn or calling me they both want to hangout whenever they can!!!!! im at a loss trying to decided between the two!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Dangit! I had to go back and look for the *tattoos*.

You know, back when I "had it" they wouldn't LET us flaunt it, LOL!


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Since I have had to make some hard(maybe thats not the right word) decisions about this type of thing.....here is my input. Start with the one in the pink, she may be harder to keep around. Move on to orange later she will be the easier catch. 

Hate you. 
LOL


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

MMMMGOOD said:


> Wher did you find triple tail i have been looking all summer.


More like he found the split ta...oh nevermind.
mmmph! oughta be illegal! but i sure as hell glad its not


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL! I WANT TO GO!


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

*LMAO!!!!*

Big diffrence in the exspression on your face in the first pic. verses the next three!!!! Cool trip !!!!


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh, I bet you still "got it" Mrs. B



Mrs Backlasher said:


> Dangit! I had to go back and look for the *tattoos*.
> 
> You know, back when I "had it" they wouldn't LET us flaunt it, LOL!


----------



## Castaway Rods (Aug 15, 2005)

Uh.... I'd donate my time for the 2nd annual event next year! I mean, I wouldn't charge a dime.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

put flesh, and they will bite


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

you got lucky cause i had talked to desirae two weeks before and she was suppose to fish on our boat. the old manager wised up and put him in your boat cause busceme helped out with the tourney. BTW the other girls boyfriend rolled over to our store asking questions if i fished the tourney and whose boat she was in. I told him i had no idea. so if a rich ugly out of shape mexican dude rolls up with some big thug deny it all.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Dagnabbit, all I see is thr red x.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*what u talikin about--u still got it*

what u talikin about--u still got it-----just like me --im the man --u the woman--dont ever sell ur self short ur #1 in my book:birthday2



Mrs Backlasher said:


> Dangit! I had to go back and look for the *tattoos*.
> 
> You know, back when I "had it" they wouldn't LET us flaunt it, LOL!


----------



## Seabass (May 22, 2004)

sad2sm I want one !!!

Seabass


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

C'mon, more pics!

Why d'ya think we're here?


----------

